# Shell im Applet öffnen



## mischt (14. Jan 2007)

Kann mir jemand helfen dies in ein richtiges Applet umzuschreiben?
Es öffnet sich im Moment immer noch ein 2 Fenster, wie bringe ich das Shell jetzt dazu sich nur in dem HTMLfile zu öffnen und nicht nochmal ein Fenster aufzumachen.


```
* example snippet: Embed Word in an applet
 *
 * For a list of all SWT example snippets see
 * [url]http://dev.eclipse.org/viewcvs/index.cgi/%7Echeckout%7E/platform-swt-home/dev.html#snippets[/url]
 */

import java.applet.Applet;


import org.eclipse.swt.SWT;
import org.eclipse.swt.SWTError;
import org.eclipse.swt.browser.Browser;
import org.eclipse.swt.layout.FillLayout;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.List;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget;

public class test extends Applet{
	  /**
	   * Runs the application
	   */
	  public void init() {
	    Display display = new Display();
	    Shell shell = new Shell(display);
	    shell.setText("Slashdot");
	    createContents(shell);
	    shell.open();
	    while (!shell.isDisposed()) {
	      if (!display.readAndDispatch()) {
	        display.sleep();
	      }
	    }
	    display.dispose();
	  }

	  /**
	   * Creates the main window's contents
	   * 
	   * @param shell the main window
	   */
	  private void createContents(Shell shell) {
	    shell.setLayout(new FillLayout());

	    // Create a web browser
	    Browser browser = new Browser(shell, SWT.NONE);

	    // Navigate to Slashdot
	    browser.setUrl("http://www.google.com");
	  }

	
	 
	}
```

Besten Dank


----------



## Wildcard (14. Jan 2007)

Geht nicht so ohne weiteres.
Wenn du Glück hast hat schon jemand einen Wrapper geschrieben um SWT in AWT einzubetten, mit Standardmitteln ist das allerdings nicht machbar.


----------



## Roar (14. Jan 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du Glück hast hat schon jemand einen Wrapper geschrieben um SWT in AWT einzubetten, mit Standardmitteln ist das allerdings nicht machbar.


selbigen wrapper findet man unter org.eclipse.swt.awt :roll:


----------



## mischt (14. Jan 2007)

Habe es gelöst

Musste das ganze ein bisschen anders coden, aber es funktioniert.

Danke trotzdem


----------



## Wildcard (14. Jan 2007)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> selbigen wrapper findet man unter org.eclipse.swt.awt :roll:


Sachen gibt's


----------

